# Nahuatl: To live is to die and to die is to awake



## tony99508

I really want to know the Nahuatl meaning of this I'll  really appreciate it if some one can help me out...


to live is to die and to die is to awake....


----------



## michimz

I'll find out for you! Keep in mind that all dialects are sooooo different.


----------



## tony99508

Thank you....


----------



## michimz

Let me make it suspensful for you!  
Tinemij kemeskiaj timikij....

Actually my husband was busy and couldn't finish at the time, so I'll be back with the rest.   That part is To live is to die (Vivir es morir).


----------



## tony99508

Thank you !!   can't wait........


----------



## michimz

Hey! Sorry it took so long! I'm always asking him how to say things, so I think I annoy him just a little bit!
Anyway, just a slight change...

Nemilis kemeskiaj mikilis, uan mikilis kemeskiaj meualis.

What I had first told you, tinemij... means _vives.... _and this one, nemilis... is _la vida..._

Hope you find this useful! Like I said, this is just one dialect. There are many different ways of saying some words and spelling varies greatly! (Which I usually find irrelevant since the spelling was only assigned by the Spanish, not the native speakers.)

Have a nice day!
Michimz


----------

